# [SOLVED] PC Headset 120 not being detected?



## Sky999 (Feb 4, 2009)

I did a fresh OS install last week, and today I installed TS3. I plugged in my headphones but the computer doesn't seem to detect them, no sound is made, no message of new hardware appears, and most importantly the recording section of the Sounds (Ctrl - Hardware + Sound - Sound - Recording) says 'no audio devices are installed. 

My headset is a PC Headset 120 from Logitech. It is connected to the PC by two jacks, one for the microphone and another for the headphones. 










I don't remember having to install a driver for it back when I bought it, so I'm really confused why my PC isn't even detecting it.

*Also Note*

- I am getting sound coming through the headphones, but my microphone isn't working and the PC isn't detecting it being plugged in.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: PC Headset 120 not being detected?*

if you are using a soundcard did you install the drivers

did you run the m/board setup disk after the reinstall


----------



## Sky999 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: PC Headset 120 not being detected?*

I don't know If I'm using a soundcard, If I am then I haven't installed the drivers. I'm not even sure what a soundcard is really.

I didn't run the m/board setup disk, I don't know where it is to be honest, I bought this some time ago. 

I find it odd that my computer doesn't even acknowledge that a device has been plugged into the jack though?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: PC Headset 120 not being detected?*

you need to go to the d/load page for your m/board on the makers site and d/load the chipset drivers


----------



## Sky999 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: PC Headset 120 not being detected?*

Is my motherboard something inside my tower?

The makers of the PC motherboard or the Logitech headset?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: PC Headset 120 not being detected?*

this will tell you what is in the computer

the m/board is the main circuit board that everything fits into like these

motherboards newegg - Google Search


----------



## Sky999 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok, I'm trying to find out what motherboard I've got, easier said than done.

I still don't understand why my computer isn't at least notifying me that something has been plugged into it when I use the jacks.

Is there some sort of program I can download to find it or something?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: PC Headset 120 not being detected?*

forgot the link

CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


----------



## Sky999 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks!

It says my 'mainboard' is a Dell 0TP406.

Chip set is IntelX3

So I'd go on the Dell site - look for a downloads page, find my motherboard and hopefully they'll be an option for the chipset download?

Ahhh I think I've found it.

Drivers & Downloads

I downloaded the chipset, restarted my PC, but I'm still not getting the option to select my headset in the recording section of Sound.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: PC Headset 120 not being detected?*

does the wizard say there is a sound card in it

in the windows sound options via the control panel

check the phones are enabled

did you download the sigmatel driver from the dell site


----------



## Sky999 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: PC Headset 120 not being detected?*

Ahh I hadn't downloaded the sigmatel driver, it's working now though. 

Thanks for all your help Dai, I appreciate it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: PC Headset 120 not being detected?*

glad you have it sorted


----------

